# Devils Lake Fishing Report - 10/10



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fishing last weekend and early this week were quite tough after cold fronts had 
moved through and the lake appeared to turn over. But the last couple days 
some anglers reported excellent success with not only nice eating sized fish, 
but also some nice larger walleyes. The anglers catching some nicer fish 
reported jigging with leeches and minnows at the bridges and on the rock piles 
of Ft. Totten and Cactus Points. Other anglers also reported catching some 
nice fish cranking the bridge areas and windy rocky shorelines. The best bites 
have been early morning and the evening periods. Places to try are any of the 
bridges, the sunken Flats road, Ft. Totten/Cactus Point, and the Woods Rutten 
area. Pike are also being caught along with walleyes in most areas. White 
bass fishing remains slow. Perch are still being caught in Creel Bay, but the 
action has slowed a bit.


----------

